#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  função parecida com LIKE do SQL em PHP

## whinston

Galerinha, alguém sabe se existe alguma função em PHP parecida com o LILE do SQL ?

Tipow.. Tenho um variável $frase com um texto e gostaria de testar se dentro deste texto existe uma palavra "urgente" por exemplo.

----------


## 1c3m4n

da uma olhada na preg_match
acho q resolve

----------


## whinston

Cara, to seguindo este exemplo do site php.net:

<?php
$subject = "abcdef";
$pattern = '/^def/';
preg_match($pattern, $subject, $matches, PREG_OFFSET_CAPTURE, 3);
print_r($matches);
?>

e está retornando:

Array ( )

você já usou esta função ?

----------


## 1c3m4n

aki eu uso assim:

if(!preg_match("/.jpg$|.jpeg$|.gif$|.png$/i", $_FILES['foto']['name']))

ai eu checo se tem essas extensoes no arquivo, alias nesse caso se nao tiver essas extensoes eu barro

----------


## SDM

> e está retornando:
> 
> Array ( )
> 
> você já usou esta função ?


hehehe....olha o q ta escrito logo abaixo desse exemplo no site do php:




> The above example will output:
> 
> Array
> (
> )



faz assim:


```
<?php
  $subject = "abcdef";
  $pattern = '/^def/';
  preg_match($pattern, $subject, $matches);
  print_r($matches);
?>
```

----------


## whinston

<?
$frase01 = "Esta é a primeira frase que usaremos de teste e não tem o você sabe quem";
$frase02 = "Está é a segunda frase de teste e tem a palavra alvo";
$alvo = "/alvo/i";
if (preg_match($alvo, $frase01)) {
echo "Encontrei na Frase 01 o $alvo<br>";
} else {
echo "Não encontrado<br>";
}
if (preg_match($alvo, $frase02)) {
echo "Encontrei na Frase 02 o $alvo";
} else {
echo "Não encontrado";
}
?>

----------


## SDM

> <?...?>


funciono ou nao funciono??

----------


## whinston

> Postado originalmente por whinston
> 
> <?...?>
> 
> 
> funciono ou nao funciono??



neste meu ultimo exemplo deu sim, valeu

----------


## whinston

> aki eu uso assim:
> 
> if(!preg_match("/.jpg$|.jpeg$|.gif$|.png$/i", $_FILES['foto']['name']))
> 
> ai eu checo se tem essas extensoes no arquivo, alias nesse caso se nao tiver essas extensoes eu barro


soh confirmando, ele pega maiusculo e minusculo ?

----------


## 1c3m4n

sim
o /i pega maiuscula e minuscula

----------


## mistymst

expressao regular :? 
bom jah serviu para voce... www.php.net , la tem tudo ;p

----------


## whinston

> expressao regular :? 
> bom jah serviu para voce... www.php.net , la tem tudo ;p



como diriam no RockGol de Domingo: 
TOTALMENTE EXCELENTE!

----------

